# A Bit More About the EOS 6D Mark II [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2016)

```
<p>We’ve been able to confirm from a couple of more sources that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II isn’t scheduled to be announced until Q2 of 2017 at the earliest. Originally we hypothesized that we could see the new camera announced at CP+ in February, but that looks to not be the case.</p>
<p>Expect to see the Canon EOS 6D Mark II to be announced after NAB 2017 in April.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## lhughey (Nov 5, 2016)

I small edit is required. "Q2 2016 should be Q2 2017"


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 5, 2016)

Boooo...

That's a little disappointing as I'm guessing it won't be available until even later. It would have been nice to have in one's hands by summer. Oh well, just have to be patient.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 5, 2016)

In which case, I doubt there's a 6D for me.. it'll more likely be a used 5D III.. :-/


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 5, 2016)

Interesting. You'd think the 6DII would largely use tech already developed for the 5D4, slightly down-marketed. I wonder if the delay is for marketing reasons, or to allow time to develop/integrate some new feature.


----------



## Dekaner (Nov 5, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Interesting. You'd think the 6DII would largely use tech already developed for the 5D4, slightly down-marketed. I wonder if the delay is for marketing reasons, or to allow time to develop/integrate some new feature.



Could it just be production delays? How many simultaneous bodies could they produce at once? Everything could be tied up churning out 5D IV's and the new Rebel series?


----------



## -1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like a given traveling companion to me... and it should be good 'n ready for the vacation seasons in the northern hemisphere then... and that would be July where I live.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 5, 2016)

Dekaner said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. You'd think the 6DII would largely use tech already developed for the 5D4, slightly down-marketed. I wonder if the delay is for marketing reasons, or to allow time to develop/integrate some new feature.
> ...



Folks here on CR think that Canon can snap their fingers and instantly make 10, 000 cameras. Yes, production takes time.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 5, 2016)

lhughey said:


> I small edit is required. "Q2 2016 should be Q2 2017"




It isn't *required*; 2017 satisfies "...2016 at the earliest."


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 5, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Dekaner said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



I disagree -- I think most folks here know that manufacturing takes time; however, Canon has been doing this for decades, and probably has a clue about manufacturing timelines. The question is whether the initial timeline rumors were true and, if so, what has changed to push them back.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 5, 2016)

Dekaner said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. You'd think the 6DII would largely use tech already developed for the 5D4, slightly down-marketed. I wonder if the delay is for marketing reasons, or to allow time to develop/integrate some new feature.
> ...


Have to admit that what with the three separate t6's, the 80D, and 5D IV all being released in the last year, the assembly lines have got to be loaded. (I understand the 1D series are assembled individually?)


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 5, 2016)

Because canon knows that the 6d2 will outsell the 5dmkiv. That's why they must postpone it.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Nov 5, 2016)

In the meantime, Canon can we have a 28mm 1.4L BR? 
I'll love you forever! ;D


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 5, 2016)

Mac Duderson said:


> In the meantime, Canon can we have a 28mm 1.4L BR?
> I'll love you forever! ;D



I'm curious why 28mm in particular?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 5, 2016)

April 2017 still gives Canon time to get the camera into stores for the all important summer vacation period which Im sure they would like to make by that time the 5D MKIV would have been on sale 7 months and the initial early adopters would have bought their cameras. In Europe the 5D MKIV is a considered purchase and for some too expensive so Canon will need the 6D MKII to keep these customers loyal to the brand.


----------



## Assworms (Nov 6, 2016)

Is there any news on whether the 6D2 will retain replaceable focusing screens, my 21mm distagon is a pain in proverbial to focus on my 5D3 and it's the only reason I would consider the new 6D2.


----------



## padam (Nov 6, 2016)

Assworms said:


> Is there any news on whether the 6D2 will retain replaceable focusing screens, my 21mm distagon is a pain in proverbial to focus on my 5D3 and it's the only reason I would consider the new 6D2.



Just because it is not "officially supported" it doesn't mean that you can't replace the focusing screen on the 5D Mark III if you want it to.
https://vimeo.com/83843427


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I wonder why they would delay it until "after NAB?" Any chance they've decided to put 4K in it after all and don't want it to compete with whatever cameras they'll announce there?


----------



## x-vision (Nov 6, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Because canon knows that the 6d2 will outsell the 5dmkiv. That's why they must postpone it.



Yup. Canon needs to skim the market first before the 6DII is announced and starts competing with the 5DIV.

I'm personally expecting the announcement to be in June next year.


----------



## Adelino (Nov 6, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> lhughey said:
> 
> 
> > I small edit is required. "Q2 2016 should be Q2 2017"
> ...



The original post said Q2 2016 at the earliest.


----------



## bardamu (Nov 6, 2016)

What about a full-frame rebel?

Am I the only one who wants to combine Canon's lovely lenses with a high quality FF sensor in a fairly basic body, without heaps of bells and whistles?

I'm concerned that the 6D ii will be too feature packed and as a result abandon the `budget FF' niche it was supposed to occupy. More like a D750 than a D610. Maybe an A7ii is the way to go, or a cheap 6D once it gets superseded...


----------



## pokerz (Nov 6, 2016)

benkam said:


> bardamu said:
> 
> 
> > What about a full-frame rebel?
> ...


Pentaprism and Mirrorbox always there
It cannot be small


----------



## benkam (Nov 6, 2016)

bardamu said:


> What about a full-frame rebel?
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to combine Canon's lovely lenses with a high quality FF sensor in a fairly basic body, without heaps of bells and whistles?
> 
> I'm concerned that the 6D ii will be too feature packed and as a result abandon the `budget FF' niche it was supposed to occupy. More like a D750 than a D610. Maybe an A7ii is the way to go, or a cheap 6D once it gets superseded...



Not to worry, of course not just you. That's been suggested many times over the years.

What's interesting though is that Canon can do it now if they wanted to, with almost no new R&D. Alongside the what would be more upscale 6D Mark II, they could just keep the original 6D in production! Same 20 MP sensor, same 4.5 fps drive, same 11-point AF, same Digic 5+ processor, same single SD slot, same 1080p HD at 30p only. You get the idea. The only new-ish tech they should add there is a (still fixed) touchscreen -- because even the entry-level SL1/100D has one.

To cut costs, as with the Rebels give it an aluminum frame instead of the 6D's magnesium alloy underneath the polycarbonate. Canon could launch the what would be the more feature-packed 6D Mark II at $1,999, and then price the Rebel-ized 6D -- call it the 8D -- at $999. 

Many Canon users first found their way through the Rebels and right, a full-frame Rebel could benefit their company the same way too, even while they're able to have more intermediate and premium offerings up their product range.


----------



## benkam (Nov 6, 2016)

pokerz said:


> benkam said:
> 
> 
> > bardamu said:
> ...



Not asking for a Rebel FF to be smaller. That would entail new R&D to fit stuff in a Rebel form factor.

The point is to just keep the same old 6D, give it a touchscreen and a cheaper aluminum frame, call it the 8D, price it at $999 and that's it.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 6, 2016)

bardamu said:


> What about a full-frame rebel?
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to combine Canon's lovely lenses with a high quality FF sensor in a fairly basic body, without heaps of bells and whistles?
> 
> I'm concerned that the 6D ii will be too feature packed and as a result abandon the `budget FF' niche it was supposed to occupy. More like a D750 than a D610. Maybe an A7ii is the way to go, or a cheap 6D once it gets superseded...



The 6D is the full frame "Rebel"


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 7, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Interesting. You'd think the 6DII would largely use tech already developed for the 5D4, slightly down-marketed. I wonder if the delay is for marketing reasons, or to allow time to develop/integrate some new feature.



Integrate some new features ....LMAO

The 5D Mark IV is already two years behind the competition ...... Its a turd and the 6D Mark II unfortunately will be its little turd brother.

Sure the 5D Mark IV is better than its predecessors, BUT its lacking a lot compared to the competition. I suspect that 5D Mark IV will be replaced in 2 1/2 to 3 years instead of the normal 4 year cycle. So be prepared to dish out even more cash on the next 5D Mark V.

Canon needs to be taken behind the wood shed and beaten like a red headed step child for screwing canon users over like this.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow. So much hatrade for Canon products. I would like to hear what prevents you from taking great photos with Canon cameras? Share your story with us. It feels good, brother.


----------



## fentiger (Nov 7, 2016)

Canon needs to be taken behind the wood shed and beaten like a red headed step child for screwing canon users over like this.
[/quote]

Got something against Gingers!! personally its you that needs beating


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> The 5D Mark IV is already two years behind the competition ...... Its a turd and the 6D Mark II unfortunately will be its little turd brother.
> 
> Sure the 5D Mark IV is better than its predecessors, BUT its lacking a lot compared to the competition.



Please explain why Canon sell so many more cameras than the competition, and why the 5DIV is a bestseller on Amazon and B&H. Actually, don't bother…your explanation would be as asinine as all of your posts.




ricky_005 said:


> Canon Pathetic little trolls like me needs to be taken behind the wood shed and beaten like a red headed step child



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## hbr (Nov 7, 2016)

I am anxiously awaiting the release of the 6D II. When the final specs are released and the camera is ready for shipment I will decide if it has the features I want for the price I am willing to pay. I wll either buy it or not. Simple as that.

If it is not what I am looking for I will not complain, stomp my feet and clench my fists and threaten never to buy another Canon camera, boycott Canon products or tell the whole world that Canon sucks.

I will simply purchase a different camera. That being said the specs are looking pretty good to me for the type of photography that I do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2016)

hbr said:


> If it is not what I am looking for I will not complain, stomp my feet and clench my fists and threaten never to buy another Canon camera, boycott Canon products or tell the whole world that Canon sucks.
> 
> I will simply purchase a different camera.



You need to find another forum. Your logical, mature and practical attitude are quite out of place here. 

 ;D


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D Mark IV is already two years behind the competition ...... Its a turd and the 6D Mark II unfortunately will be its little turd brother.
> ...


Nice fix ;D The interesting thing is that he didn't say if he has the camera. I could say something bad about the camera since I have many canon lenses and bodies (so I am heavily invested- plus I like the handling) and I also bought a 5D4 which exhibits the problem. But instead of saying something that bad I returned the camera for a replacement. Now if the replacement copy will exhibit the problem too I will be disappointed in Canon, I will try to get my money back and keep the bodies I have. 

EDIT: In addition ricky is off topic! This thread is about 6DII ...


----------



## Cariboucoach (Nov 7, 2016)

If this is true, I don't need to come back here until next spring. All that I will find until then are posts about other peoples posts and how wrong they are, how bad Canon is etc. 

It always seems to go off topic and degrade to attacks on each other. 

I currently own a 6D and can't afford a 5D IV. So I will have to wait. If I like the 6D II, and can afford it, then I will consider buying one. Simple, no whining, no attacks, no threats to jump ship. Until then I will enjoy the camera I have.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 7, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Because canon knows that the 6d2 will outsell the 5dmkiv. That's why they must postpone it.



The 6D Mark II will always outsell the 5D Mark IV because of the price point. That isn't the reason for the delay. Both cameras will be on the market together for the next 3-4 years. The delay isn't going to make a difference. Two different customers.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > If it is not what I am looking for I will not complain, stomp my feet and clench my fists and threaten never to buy another Canon camera, boycott Canon products or tell the whole world that Canon sucks.
> ...


And if it's not what I am looking for, I'll get a used 6D and save money


----------



## Mac Duderson (Nov 8, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Mac Duderson said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime, Canon can we have a 28mm 1.4L BR?
> ...



Sorry for the late response.
Ya for me and my style there is just something perfect about 28mm and gives a special look that I like. I currently use the new 35mm 1.4BR with a 85mm 1.2Lii for 99% of my wedding photos but there is always many moments that I wish I was a tad bit wider for a more "landscape" shot with the couple and sometimes out in the boonies there isn't enough room to move back. I use to shoot the 24mm but it is just a wee bit too wide and can make people look fishy when up close. Many times I pull out my 28mm 2.8is because it is just perfect for my style and usability. If Canon had a 28mm 1.4 I would probably sell my 35mm.
I like to be able to work fast at weddings without having to swap lenses too much.
Just prefer the look and usability of having a 28mm on one body and a 85mm on the other. Just a preference.


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D Mark IV is already two years behind the competition ...... Its a turd and the 6D Mark II unfortunately will be its little turd brother.
> ...



Your not a photographer because with 20,000 post on this forum you surely are nothing more than a Shill for Canon ....... So stick that in your Crack pipe!


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 8, 2016)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ricky_005 said:
> ...



You can pick out the Shills easily on this site ..... Say something that is negative yet true, they all quickly come crawling out from underneath their rocks.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 8, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> Say something that is negative yet *true*,



You provided no evidence to support your assertions, so why would anyone believe it's true?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > Say something that is negative yet *true*,
> ...



These people serve one purpose only, which is to disrupt the peace, irritate and ruin a thread. Simply childish to the extreme. It's now unchecked for me.

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 8, 2016)

During summer I take some moonrise photos at low iso and some landscape astrophotos at (very) high iso. I do not need video just top IQ.

So if the new 6DII will have a sensor comparable to 1DxII's sensor in high iso noise and DR I will get it instead of a 2nd 5D4 (Assuming I will keep my 5D4 which is currenctly at the seller for replacement).

So I would have a use for that camera. Any haters or not leave me indifferent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ricky_005 said:
> ...



Where is the link to your portfolio? Yeah, that's what I thought. :




ricky_005 said:


> Say something that is negative yet *true*,



All you've stated are your opinions, with no evidence to back them up. I can state an opinion, too: you're a pathetic little troll...and your own posts are all the evidence anyone needs to back that up.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 8, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I heard you are the turd polisher in chief. Just because you ain't no good at it doesn't mean...


----------



## The Flasher (Nov 11, 2016)

Waiting for this update. A dual cards, flip screen, full frame canon, small and light, hopefully much better af than v1, makes for a great b cam, mount cam, architectural cam, drone cam, etc. I've rented the Nikon d750 on a few jobs, for the exact reasons mention above,always wishing canon counters it with a decent update. 

Cheers


----------



## tron (Nov 11, 2016)

The Flasher said:


> Waiting for this update. A dual cards, flip screen, full frame canon, small and light, hopefully much better af than v1, makes for a great b cam, mount cam, architectural cam, drone cam, etc. I've rented the Nikon d750 on a few jobs, for the exact reasons mention above,always wishing canon counters it with a decent update.
> 
> Cheers


And by that time hopefully Canon will have sorted out any possible 5D4 sensor problems and it will have improve even more. It will be the ideal low light stills camera.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 11, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You should go read the comments in some Nikon forums after they announced the "re-assigning" of 1500 people.

Canon is quite competitive on the current market and they still have the best photographic ecosystem by a wide margin.


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 12, 2016)

tron said:


> The Flasher said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for this update. A dual cards, flip screen, full frame canon, small and light, hopefully much better af than v1, makes for a great b cam, mount cam, architectural cam, drone cam, etc. I've rented the Nikon d750 on a few jobs, for the exact reasons mention above,always wishing canon counters it with a decent update.
> ...



So are you saying Canon 5D4 being sold are prototypes? 

I would have to agree with you .... their are lots of improvements they should have done to the sensor, but instead they choose to give Canon users the middle finger!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## hbr (Nov 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist - Where can I buy some! I need a whole case. LOL 

Well done!


----------



## kdsand (Nov 12, 2016)

You fed it now its going to keep coming back! lol


----------



## kdsand (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh, it will be interesting to see if canon uses wifi card in this with duel card slots or builds it in. I know some of you think its useless but i would like it, assuming it works well for tether free shooting & low key browsing my shots while camera is in the bag. feel like smacking canon around abit for leaving off my 7D2 to this day & no my card hasnt arrived yet lol


----------



## unfocused (Nov 12, 2016)

kdsand said:


> Oh, it will be interesting to see if canon uses wifi card in this with duel card slots or builds it in. I know some of you think its useless but i would like it, assuming it works well for tether free shooting & low key browsing my shots while camera is in the bag. feel like smacking canon around abit for leaving off my 7D2 to this day & no my card hasnt arrived yet lol



I'm quite certain that Canon will be including wi-fi/NFC in all future DSLRs. You are right, they should have done so with the 7D II, but as I've written many times, all the manufacturers have been painfully slow on the uptake when it comes to connectivity. They are finally responding, but are about five years too late and have paid dearly with the collapse of the consumer point and shoot market.

I also expect all future DSLRs to include fully functional touch screens, another feature that should have been standard long ago.


----------



## tron (Nov 13, 2016)

unfocused said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it will be interesting to see if canon uses wifi card in this with duel card slots or builds it in. I know some of you think its useless but i would like it, assuming it works well for tether free shooting & low key browsing my shots while camera is in the bag. feel like smacking canon around abit for leaving off my 7D2 to this day & no my card hasnt arrived yet lol
> ...


Wifi and GPS are power hungry! I realize they are useful but shooting twice the shots per battery is more useful for me....


----------



## hmatthes (Nov 13, 2016)

> Wifi and GPS are power hungry! I realize they are useful but shooting twice the shots per battery is more useful for me....


I usually only turn on the wifi when I'm back at the hotel or if i need to upload a few images (small JPEGs) to send.
My GPS is off unless I am on the move. I often just take a location shot upon arrival with my iPhone.
They all get merged by capture time and I can share GPS data easily with LR.

Battery issues? My 6D has been very good to me when I keep the radios silent. And extra batteries are cheap, quick to change, and easy to carry. Just like film used to be...


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 13, 2016)

hmatthes said:


> > Wifi and GPS are power hungry! I realize they are useful but shooting twice the shots per battery is more useful for me....
> 
> 
> I usually only turn on the wifi when I'm back at the hotel or if i need to upload a few images (small JPEGs) to send.
> ...



BLE will help I wonder if canon will keep the integrated GPS versus just use BLE.


----------



## Andries (Nov 20, 2016)

bardamu said:


> What about a full-frame rebel?
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to combine Canon's lovely lenses with a high quality FF sensor in a fairly basic body, without heaps of bells and whistles?



I actually like the idea of bardamu, where we get a new line, say the 8D, which is built like the xxD line (smaller and lighter aluminium body) to make it more affordable. Just an affordable, basic, yet well performing full frame photography camera. No video at all, no 7fps, no GPS, no WiFi, no NFC, ...

What I’d like to see in the 6D Mk II or a potential new FF EOS line :
- 24MP or more
- Solid AF system (see 7D Mk II)
- Great Dynamic Range performance
- Dual SD card slots
- 4 fps with decent RAW-buffer (say 30)

Ideal scenario for me is if they split up the line to 6D Mk II and the fictional 8D. Both cost the same, but the 6D retains all current features of the 6D (although improved) and the 8D becomes a true photography camera with better specs, but no bells and whistles. Then everyone could make a choice for what they need and what they don't need, cause now photographers all get those video features shoved down their throats.


----------



## tron (Nov 25, 2016)

Andries said:


> What I’d like to see in the 6D Mk II or a potential new FF EOS line :
> - 24MP or more
> - Solid AF system (see 7D Mk II)
> - Great Dynamic Range performance
> ...


Well different person different needs so here is mine:
- 24MP or more YES! (24 is enough though if we want super high iso performance)
- Solid AF system (see 7D Mk II) YES! BUT you wish too much!
- Great Dynamic Range performance YES YES YES!
- Dual SD card slots OK or just a Good old CF that is actually faster and maybe more reliable
- 4 fps with decent RAW-buffer (say 30) Previous had 4.5 So 5.5 is a more realistic number. Agree for buffer
but this will not be an action camera.


----------



## hbr (Nov 26, 2016)

I own both a 6D and a 7D Mark II and I use each one for different types of photography. I use the 6D for landscape , low light and portrait photography. I use the 7D Mark II for action, wildlife and birds in flight. The 6D is showing its age, so I will list the things that would cause me to purchase the 6D Mark II:

1) More AF points that are spread out more towards the edges of the sensor. Since the camera won't be a speed demon, it doesn't need as many focus points as the 80D or the 7D Mark II, but I think it needs to have more than 19 AF points.
2) All cross type AF points with a large number of them being able to focus at f/8. (hopefully with more lenses than the 80D does).
3) 24 to 28 Megapixels would be fine with me, (24 mpx seems to be Canon's favorite right now), as long as the noise levels, especially at higher iso, are improved.
4) DPAF and A/D converter on chip like the 80D.
5) 5 fps.
6) Touch screen.
7) Not sure how I feel about a fully articulating screen, but the flip screen that is rumored could be interesting.
8) Anti-flicker.
9) I don't shoot video, so that is not too important to me although since most of the competition offers 4k video, I can understand that if Canon does not offer it and we have to live without it for the next 4 - 5 years, many people are going to be really disappointed.
10) More dynamic range.

Canon has a lot of patents out there and they seem to drop the newest ones into whatever camera is being upgraded at the time the patent is ready for release, so we may still be in for some pleasant surprises.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 26, 2016)

hbr said:


> The 6D is showing its age, so I will list the things that would cause me to purchase the 6D Mark II:
> 
> 1) More AF points that are spread out more towards the edges of the sensor. Since the camera won't be a speed demon, it doesn't need as many focus points as the 80D or the 7D Mark II, but I think it needs to have more than 19 AF points.



Just curious to those that want or use more focus points. Since this camera is mainly used by most for non-action photography. what is the advantage to more focus points? I use and need only the center point for all my photography since I don't do any moving subjects. I see that folks want more and more focus points. but I don't see the advantage. In fact, whenever I get a new camera, I turn off all the other focus points to make sure that I am not inadvertently focusing on something other than my subject.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2016)

dak723 said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is showing its age, so I will list the things that would cause me to purchase the 6D Mark II:
> ...



The key point is having them closer to the edge of the frame. Most of us don't want our subjects dead center in the image all the time. If you are shooting with a slow lens, or a fast lens stopped down, focus-recompose is fine. But if you're shooting with a fast prime wide open, you should understand why focus-recompose sucks.


----------



## hbr (Nov 26, 2016)

Sometimes I do a bit of street photography or model photography in the city where the dark shadows of the buildings require a fast lens and all the low light abilities of the 6D. I want to put my focus point on the subjects eyes instead of putting it in the center of the model's chin or chest. 
I have shot a couple of weddings with the 6D and found that focus - recompose is often hit or miss with the 6D.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > hbr said:
> ...



OK, thought there might be more to it. I have no fast primes and focus-recompose has worked fine for me for 20 years or more.


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 27, 2016)

hbr said:


> Sometimes I do a bit of street photography or model photography in the city where the dark shadows of the buildings require a fast lens and all the low light abilities of the 6D. I want to put my focus point on the subjects eyes instead of putting it in the center of the model's chin or chest.
> I have shot a couple of weddings with the 6D and found that focus - recompose is often hit or miss with the 6D.



No excuse for canon not to put focus point where needed for rule of one/third portraiture this time. If they screw users again over focus points, I'm done with Canon ..... Selling it all, and will go with another camera manufacturer.


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 27, 2016)

dak723 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



A sharp Fast lenses using focus-recompose technique for portraiture will loose focus on a LOT of shots, it's unacceptable, and should be common knowledge it's a big No No. Their are exceptions like if you own a 6D it will limit your compositions, and Many Many Many times users will resort to focus-recompose technique to get the best composition and take multiple shoots of the same hoping to get like maybe 1 out of 6 shoots tac sharp. It can be a very frustrating/disappointing experience. The reason photographers use focus-recompose technique is that the auto focus points are not located where needed! 

If you're shooting a slow f/stop its not going to hurt as much because DOF.... there again if you're not a serious photographer, maybe you need a point and shoot camera.


----------



## hbr (Nov 27, 2016)

What worries me is that the rumored specs for the 6D II say that the camera will probably have a 19 point AF system. Does that mean that are still trying to milk more money out of an outdated system? 19 points spread out more in the frame would be an improvement over the current 11 points, but if the rumor is correct, it will be a no go for me regardless of the other specs. If they can put a decent AF system in the $1200 80D I surely won't pay $2000 or more for an inferior AF system due to the type of photography that I do. Unfortunately I can't justify the 5D IV - my wife would make me go out and live in the dog house! 

Just saying...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 27, 2016)

hbr said:


> If they can put a decent AF system in the $1200 80D I surely won't pay $2000 or more for an inferior AF system due to the type of photography that I do.



The 40D and its successors had better AF than the 5-series until the 5DIII, and at that point the 6D took over for the 5DII. So it won't surprise me if that continues. The choice of a FF sensor vs. better AF is not new, but what's changed is the ability to get both for less than 1-series cost.


----------



## hbr (Nov 27, 2016)

Neuroanatomist, unfortunately, I believe that you are correct and I am going to be greatly disappointed. What I don't get is that the number one complaint about the original 6D was the poor autofocus - otherwise it was/is a great camera, so imho, if Canon seriously addressed this issue they would have a real winner. But Canon will be Canon. Since I am on a limited camera budget the choice between the 6DII and a 5D Mk III will be a difficult choice to make. :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 27, 2016)

hbr said:


> Neuroanatomist, unfortunately, I believe that you are correct and I am going to be greatly disappointed. What I don't get is that the number one complaint about the original 6D was the poor autofocus - otherwise it was/is a great camera, so imho, if Canon seriously addressed this issue they would have a real winner. But Canon will be Canon. Since I am on a limited camera budget the choice between the 6DII and a 5D Mk III will be a difficult choice to make. :'(



Well, I bashed the idea that the 5DIII would get 1-series AF, and I was totally wrong. So hopefully I'm wrong again!


----------



## dak723 (Nov 27, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Funny how you feel the need to insult me and all other photographers that use focus and recompose. Many of us are either pros or serious photographers - perhaps more serious than you. If I were you, I would keep the insults to yourself - especially since you can only get 1 in 6 shots in focus when using this technique.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 27, 2016)

dak723 said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



ricky_005 is a silly little troll. Your time is yours to spend, but I'd suggest you not waste it giving credence to any of the idiotic tripe he spouts.


----------



## hbr (Nov 27, 2016)

dak723,
I am new to this forum so there are many things that I still don't know how to do, for example, I see you list the 6D under your nickname. I don't know yet how to list mine there.
Anyway, since you have a 6D - I used my best lens at the time of the weddings and some of my photo shoots which was the 70-200 f/2.8 L USM. Due to poor lighting I had to take most of my photos at f/2.8. I had pretty dismal results with the focus - recompose. It seemed that the 6D had a mind of its own. Very frustrating. I never had this problem with my other cameras using this lens. So kudos to you if your skill and your 6D allowed you to keep a lot of photos using this technique. I did not have this problem with landscape photography, only with people's faces.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2016)

hbr said:


> Neuroanatomist, unfortunately, I believe that you are correct and I am going to be greatly disappointed. What I don't get is that the number one complaint about the original 6D was the poor autofocus - otherwise it was/is a great camera, so imho, if Canon seriously addressed this issue they would have a real winner. But Canon will be Canon. Since I am on a limited camera budget the choice between the 6DII and a 5D Mk III will be a difficult choice to make. :'(


The last few years has seen a fantastic jump ahead in AF capabilities. (and not just Canon) I have no doubts that the 6DII will have a superior system to the version 1. A good bet would be roughly comparable to the 5D3.....


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


>


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dak723 (Nov 29, 2016)

hbr said:


> dak723,
> I am new to this forum so there are many things that I still don't know how to do, for example, I see you list the 6D under your nickname. I don't know yet how to list mine there.



The 6D under my name is not put there by me. I think it is auto-generated by the site to indicate the number of posts. 



hbr said:


> Anyway, since you have a 6D - I used my best lens at the time of the weddings and some of my photo shoots which was the 70-200 f/2.8 L USM. Due to poor lighting I had to take most of my photos at f/2.8. I had pretty dismal results with the focus - recompose. It seemed that the 6D had a mind of its own. Very frustrating. I never had this problem with my other cameras using this lens. So kudos to you if your skill and your 6D allowed you to keep a lot of photos using this technique. I did not have this problem with landscape photography, only with people's faces.



I can use the technique successfully because I never shoot at 2.8 or near that open. So no kudos for me are necessary.


----------



## hbr (Nov 29, 2016)

Just for interest sake, on my last wedding of my best friend's daughter's wedding, my wife accompanied me and she shot using a T2i with the EFS 17-55 f/2.8. Since I knew she would have all of the people's frames in her shots, I decided to shoot a lot of close-ups - waist up or closer. That is where I had the problem, but the shots that were in focus were incredible. In the pictures I clearly captured tears welling up in the parent's and daughter's eyes and running down their cheeks.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > hbr said:
> ...



+1

I'll also add for shooting a better composition of a moving subject. I don't need high frame rate when I'm just rattling off a few shots of one of my kids running around. But I would like to track focus on their face, preferably somewhere around the top third of the frame. Just because the 6D is not an "action camera" doesn't mean it shouldn't have the ability to shoot a moving subject, even if it is as simple as someone walking across the room.

This is by far the biggest weakness of the current 6D, essentially a one/center point only camera.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > Neuroanatomist, unfortunately, I believe that you are correct and I am going to be greatly disappointed. What I don't get is that the number one complaint about the original 6D was the poor autofocus - otherwise it was/is a great camera, so imho, if Canon seriously addressed this issue they would have a real winner. But Canon will be Canon. Since I am on a limited camera budget the choice between the 6DII and a 5D Mk III will be a difficult choice to make. :'(
> ...



Here's hoping you're wrong again. 

I think the two factors in play here that will push the 6D to have something greater then a 19 point system (thinking one of those 40 something ones) are the following:

[list type=decimal]
[*]The competition has/will push Canon to deliver more focus points
[*]The long life cycle of Canon's xD cameras. Whatever they choose needs to hold up for ~5 years.
[/list]


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 30, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > hbr said:
> ...



I think one of the biggest things will be the 5Dm3 bc that is sitting around $2000 and that is where the 6Dm2 should come in. The 6D competed well with the 5dm2 AF, so I sure hope the 6Dm2 does too.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 30, 2016)

timmy_650 said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That's a good point! I agree, $2k sounds about right, and at that price you almost have to expect a pretty solid/improved AF system. It's not just the 5D3, but look at Nikon and others and what $2k (or even less) gets you for an AF system.

The other reason I think that the camera will have a better AF system, is due to DPAF. The flexibility and power of DPAF is quite good and leaves a lot of room for picking an AF point where you want it. Does Canon really want the PDAF so limited that for best results, 6D2 owners need to switch to liveview and hold the camera away from the body? I don't think so. And for the record, I think a 19 point system is plenty good enough, as long as they are all cross type and spread out enough on the sensor.

I really think this is the camera that will check a lot of boxes for me and hopefully last a long time. I'm going to hold out for it, although seeing the 5D4 for just under $3k has me intrigued.


----------



## hbr (Nov 30, 2016)

> I think a 19 point system is plenty good enough, as long as they are all cross type and spread out enough on the sensor.



I could live with that but I also need them to be useful at f/8.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 5, 2016)

If they launch a 6D MKII with 19 AF points it will be dead in the water. Look to the 80D. 

7260 pixel RGB-IR metering sensor
45point AF 
Wi-Fi, NFC, GPS
Improved mirror assembly
ficker reduction

all else broadly the same & maybe slightly smaller form factor.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 7, 2016)

New to the forum and currently looking to upgrade from a 700d. I am leaning toward the 7d2 but am tempted to wait to see what the 6d2 offers when announced. Problem is I need it by July next year at the latest for a Svalbard trip. Would love the better image quality of a new 6d but without at least the 80d focus system to go with it it would be worthless to me as I do tend to shoot a fair bit of wildlife as well and I am well over trying to get fast moving critters with a low grade focus system. Driving me up the wall waiting ;D ;D


----------



## hbr (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Aussie shooter,
Welcome to this forum. I own both the original 6D and the 7D Mk II. I love both cameras equally, but for different reasons. For IQ the 6D is hard to beat which means a lot less post processing for noise reduction, especially for low light shots. It is my landscape and portrait camera. But something to think about is that EF lenses are more expensive than EF-S lenses, (which you will not be able to use on the 6D). Both cameras are heavy. The downside to the 6D is the AF system - firstly, the 11 af points of the 6D are in a diamond pattern in the center of the frame so it is difficult to frame the subject off center, (rule of thirds), and the AF system doesn't track. Whatever focus point you choose is what you are stuck with, so trying to keep the focus point on the eye of a moving subject will mean excellent panning skills. Focus and recompose does not work well with telephoto lenses.

So let's hope the 6D II solves the AF problems.

The 7D Mk II is an awesome professional grade camera with an incredible AF system. I use it mostly for BIF. Looking through the intelligent viewfinder the AF points that are in focus are constantly flickering at a high rate of speed letting you know that is is tracking and precisely which points have been selected. One soon becomes adept at precisely placing the focus points where ever one wishes. Acquire focus, hold down on the shutter release button and hold on for dear life. You suddenly become Machine Gun Kelly.

One advantage of purchasing the 7D Mk II is that you won't need to replace all your EF-S lenses. Over the years all the lenses I have purchased have been f/2.8 or faster. Using them with the 7D Mk II in good light gives nearly the same IQ as the 6D. It is only when the light falls off that the noise levels increase requiring more noise reduction in post processing. With my 400 mm f/5.6 lens there is always a small amount of noise in the photo, even in the best of lighting conditions, and must e dealt with in post processing.

For weddings and portrait shooting where you want to focus on the subject's eyes too many focus points will slow you down unless you become very adept at changing focus points. 

Hope I helped you make a decision and didn't confuse you too much.

Cheers!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 8, 2016)

Cheers mate. Chances are i will go the 7d2 as it has more capability of doing both jobs than the next 6d. If the chips fall right though I will wind up with both. I am not worried about having to get full frame lenses as I plan to step up anyway and am already going full frame options to use on the crop sensor body and will also be recieving a 5d classic soon for free to play around with. Cover all options that way.


----------



## hbr (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks, Aussie shooter, for responding to my post. Looks like you will have all your bases covered.
Be sure to get the 7D II in plenty of time to learn the AF system. It is a bear! In fact there is a whole manual that you can download just for the AF system. It took me a couple of thousand shots to become comfortable with it. But for still shots it won't be too much different from all the other cameras. When you are shooting fast moving subjects, be sure to keep the shutter speed high enough or the subject's movements will make you think the camera is not focusing properly. For BIF I usually keep it over 1/2000 sec. But once you have become adept at using the focus system, you never want to go back to the other AF systems.

One thing I discovered by accident is that, unlike all my previous cameras the Scene Automatic setting, (green square), will allow you to shoot in RAW. The camera does all the work, but the downside is that the AF is set to use all the focus points only so you have to be aware of what subject is closest as the camera will focus on that. Normally, though, I shoot RAW in Manual mode to be able to use all the AF features.

Being a crop sensor, the noise is more pronounced than on a full frame camera so be sure to buy good, sharp, fast lenses. The 5D classic should still give you wonderful photos in spite of its age.

Cheers again, mate.


----------



## hbr (Dec 10, 2016)

I read on another site this morning that Canon is working on two different AF systems for the 6D II but a decision has not been reached as to which system will be used. That gives me hope that it will have a decent AF system.


----------

